# river bends park



## sierra2013 (Dec 31, 2013)

Just recently moved to the area, anyone know were a good spot to fish at river bends park.

Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Depends what you are fishing for and what time of year...I like to fish near the entrance off 22 mi rd.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

